
How to Keep Track of Your Freelancers - Worksnaps
http://www.smallbiztechnology.com/archive/2012/10/need-to-confirm-your-freelance-workers-time-here-are-two-apps-that-help-keep-track.html/#.Vj3J3rcrLIU
======
nickjj
Just because someone is at a physical work location doesn't mean they are
working so I'm not sure why people are so hung up on spying on remote workers.

Think about how many useless meetings and other distractions physical workers
go through in a day. You'd be fortunate to get 2-3 hours of actual work done
in an 8 hour work day but no one seems to mind that you end up paying an
employee for their 40 hours a week + benefits/etc.. Yet you have some
freelance sites and people wanting remote workers to screenshare their entire
working day or take random screenshots?

This is also one reason why billing by the week or by project is a good idea.

Spoiler alert: I do remote consulting work pretty often but I don't rip off my
clients by telling them I worked 6 hours while billing them for 10 however
you'll often find me sitting at a screen browsing for music or reading blog
posts because I work best in short bursts of highly focused sessions with
small breaks in between.

If I had a client request one of those "spy on me all day" pieces of software
I'm pretty sure I wouldn't even bother responding to him, even if the contract
was a sure thing because I feel like anyone who is interested in such a thing
is going to most likely end up being a terrible client.

